# Happy birthday, little dog.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, technically her birthday is on Wednesday, but since we have agility then and it's a weekend, she got her outing today.








































































THROW. THE. STICK. WOMAN. 



















She had a great time - and is three, now. Where does time go, exactly?


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cute, she's gonna sleep good tonight.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's actually sleeping now, though she'll be up and good to go again within an hour. Not that anything's happening then and she won't chill out, but she's got pretty good stamina for a little thing ;-)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!! I love swimming pictures, she is so much fun.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday! She is such a little miracle! Happy Happy Grrrlllll!!!!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Kylie!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking through the pictures... Kylie... Kylie... Yoda... Kylie... Kylie....

But seriously, happy early birthday to your dear little dumpster dog


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. She is still definitely my baby girl and the best dog ever - and tons and tons and TONS of fun.

...and yes, that one picture is VERY yoda. The foresty background helps too >.>


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

She's so adorable. Happy birthday!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kylie xx


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Kylie!!!!!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kylie!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy birthday! Kinda biased but I love her!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all. She's a really special dog - not that I'm biased, either ;-) - but she's just... she's incredible and amazes me every. single. day. Best dumpster dive find, ever, for sure, and best bit of karma for doing a favor for a friend, too! (Husband was doing a favor by short-term managing the fast food place that owned the dumpster she was in). I can NOT imagine my life without that little dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kylie!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday,Kylie! Your one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kylie!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Kylie! It was a joy to watch you grow up!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks guys. 

Took some pictures at agility (well, my husband did) so I guess this is the place for them, since it's officially her birthday.






















































She missed the last pole. She had THINGS TO SAY about me pulling her out to reset.




































And that's it. 

Thanks for looking - and thanks to Kylie for a really good year. Here's hoping for many, many that are just as fun.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

She's so pretty!! I love her agility pics!


----------

